# Kirkland Signature Range Super Premium Puppy Chicken, Rice and Vegetable



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Still a decent product for a great price. However, you definitely need to avoid it if your puppy has allergies to grain, beet pulp, or brewers yeast.


----------



## Sandy1 (Jan 20, 2009)

I've always look for puppy dog food whenever I shop at Costco and until I was talking to a friend and he told us Costco carries their own brand of adult and puppy food. He said he haven't seen it at the store. One day my boyfriend and I went shopping, and there it was, Kirkland Puppy food. We read through the package and we decided to try it and our puppies loved it. We've been purchasing the expensive brand such as Natural Balance which costs around $45 for 38lbs bag. I can buy almost 3 bags of the puppy food for the same price now and my puppies are getting the best too. When it's time to change to adult food, we will also buy the Kirkland Adult dog food too. The ingredents are great if not better than other brands.


----------



## Charles (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been feeding Kirklands for sometimes now.I went to feeding Diamond Natural Chicken from the local feed store,just trying to save on traveling the town over to the costco.But he keeps uping he's prices so i ran an picked up Kirklands feed worth the drive,plus the ingredients are better in the kirkland brand than diamonds even though there made by diamond.


----------



## Shyla (Mar 25, 2009)

We recently switched both our puppies over to Kirkland Puppy Food. We were at Costco looking for our normal brand of Purina Puppy, but were not able to find it and decided to try the Kirkland brand. We gradually mixed the two until the old bag was gone. They absolutely love it and have not had any issues at all. My little puppy is even eating more often now. The price is a great bonus too! I know a lot of manufacturing companies package the same product in premium and generic packages. I would highly reccomend this product to anyone!!


----------



## Tito1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been feeding my Golden Retriever puppy kirkland signature chicken for about 8 months. He loves it, his coat is beautiful and his development has been outstanding. In about a month I will start feeding him the adult food from Kirkland. 

I also have a Boston Terrier who used to eat Pedigree and I switched him to Kirkland Adult Small Bites Chicken. Before Pedigree he used Science Diet. Because of price, I had to start feeding him Pedigree - he got fat, really fat and his coat got very bad. When I switched him to Kirkland he lost weight and his coat is really beautiful.

I swear by Kirkland, good price, good quality, excellent results. I've spoken to many of my friends about the food and they have switched and are very happy. So are the dogs.


----------



## Tania (May 18, 2009)

switching to Kirkland from Purina (other than Pro Plan)- STEP UP. Switching from Natural Balance- STEP DOWN. Even though I have problems with both natural balance and purina not relating to the food directly, I would rather pay for a high quality, natural food, than to cheap out on my pets. I work at a pet store and hear the phrase "My pets eat better than I do" and when youre feeding crap meats and by products, they really aren't.


----------



## Brenda1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Beet pulp is often used in vegetarian dog foods and is used in some hypoallegenic chows. Also, it can help with digestion, as some breeds (large) are prone to such issues (i.e. German Shepherds).


----------



## ForTheSakeOfAnimals (Mar 6, 2013)

Just a quick FYI for those afraid of the beet pulp. Spoke to the vet on staff at Eagle Pack and was informed that beet pulp was found to be a good natural Pro-Biotic. For those who don't know what a Pro-Biotic is I will explain it this way. It is what you get from eating yogurt. It actually helps to put the good bacteria in their digestive tract especially after anti-biotics. Which anti-biotics are non-selective and kills both good and bad bacteria in the intestines, so it is important to feed Pro-Biotics for good digestive health. 

Remember this quote from a doctor who I can't remember now, but 
"Life Begins and Ends in The Colon." 

My thoughts are this on feeding a food with better ingredients, "Would you rather put your money in your puppy/dogs tummy or in your vets pocket?"


----------



## PuppiesPoopALot (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know what I think about this dog food... I've had my two pups on it for almost a month and their poop still seems by mushy and smelly. Also, my dogs used to poop three times a day. Now, they poop five to six times a day. My one dogs coat has become dry when it used to be shiny. Now, what did I used to have them on? Beneful puppy, which is supposed to be awful for your dog. However on that they had a shiny coat, normal amounts of poop, and seemed to be happy and most importantly healthy. I'm beginning to think that all this "all-natural, no grain" stuff is just another way to get consumers to spend more money... playing on the guilt of wanting the best for your dog(s).


----------



## jose_m. (Jan 4, 2010)

Im real picky about my dog food when it comes down to my shar peis. Will kirkland dog food be good for my dogs due to skin problems. I need dog food with no soy, corn and glutens. I need feed back for kirkland dog food please.


----------



## cashelgreyhounds (Feb 12, 2010)

I have been feeding Kirkland's Chicken based adult food to my kennel for over a year and love it. However I have tried the puppy formula twice now and the pups won't eat it. You can even mix yummy stuff into it and they will turn away. Greyhounds are very hearty eaters and generally not in the least bit picky so I can't imagine what is turning them off from it. I would love it if they could get used to it but greyhound puppies have such fast metabolisims that I don't dare let them go even a day without eating a full meal as it takes too long to put the weight back on.


----------



## Eric (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been using Kirkland lamb and rice for my golden retriever for years. I have a cousin that works for a dog food distributor and told me that it was excellent food, often better than any of the brands he distributes. Well, my dog passed away this week and we now have a new golden puppy. The breeder I got her from has been breeding dogs for 25 years and she asked me what I was feeding my dog. I told her the Costco brand. She said, "Good! That's what we feed all our dogs." And she sent a bag of Kirkland puppy food home with us. She loves it.


----------



## Hailey_Morris (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't live anywhere near a Costo store but I'd really like to buy this dog food. Is there anywhere I can buy it online because it isn't listed on the Costco site?


----------



## Kathy4 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm picking up our new Vizsla puppy on Friday, and called a long-time, trusted vet friend in Dallas, TX to ask what kind of food was best. She recommended Diamond Naturals (and she doesn't sell it, so has no conflict of interest). Guess what? The Kirkland dog food is made by Diamond and rebranded for Costco. Kirkland is also the food recommended by the breeder. I'm sold!


----------



## Brian2 (Apr 30, 2010)

My Boxer pup was being fed Pedigree by the breeder. I wanted something better and tried Eukanuba based on the recommendation from the pet store. I was mixing the Pedigree with the Eukanuba with no luck. My dog was not eating enough. I would have to hand feed it to her in order for her to eat. I did my research and found that the Kirkland puppy food was rated pretty high. The price happened to be a bonus since I was not shopping by price. I purchased a 20lb bag for $11.99 Sure there are better dog foods out there but this one is very good. My dog loves the food and she has a soft coat and no loose stools. All dogs are different and react differently to some ingredients in foods. I would recommend this food to anyone.


----------



## Bella1 (May 22, 2010)

Kirkland was recommended by our breeder for our new BT puppy. We bought a big bag at Costco, something like $11 for a 25lb bag. We mix the Kirkland brand kibble with a little bit of water then add in some Pedigree puppy food wet food. She really seems to like it and she is growing nicely, She went from 4lbs when we got her at 8 weeks to 8 lbs at 12 weeks. Now at 16 weeks, she is strong and has a nice shiny coat. Thanks.


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2010)

I've owned two Golden Retrievers in the past. They've since passed on (at 11 and 13 years old). Both had skin allergies, would constantly bite their feet, had hot spots, one had hip dysplasia, the other many tumors, etc. Back then I didn't know much about corn being an allergen, nor feeding them a food free of fillers. I'm now getting two Golden puppies in 3 weeks and after doing extensive research, plan to feed them the Kirkland puppy food. Sure I could spend twice as mkuch for Wellness, or Natures Balance, but that's foolish when the Kirkland food has mostly the same ingredients for half the cost. Based on many reviews here, I'm sold on the Kirkland brand.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Now don't get me wrong because for the money it is a decent food. But to put it in the same league as Wellness, or Natures Balance and other good dog food is totally untrue. And here is why 1. beet pulp is a major ingredient and is only in it to firm the stool and having this much in it tells me something. 2. The fish meal in this product contains ETHOYQUIN and that is baaaad. Bad enough for me to not use this product.


----------



## Pam6 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a doberman puppy and I'm thinking about feeding him the costco food. Does anyone have a doberman that eats this food?


----------



## Ilene (Jul 13, 2010)

We just switched our 11 year old greyhound and 9 year old pit bull mix to Kirkland food. Our grey's coat was getting very dry, dull and scaly, but since we started the switch-over to the new food we have found a great improvement. No dietary issues during the switch, which is surprising as greyhounds easily develop stomach problems. It's also great that we can buy large bags since we are feeding 2 dogs.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Ilene, you can always buy a small bag of something with fish in it and give it to them as a treat before they go to bed or whenever. You well really notice even a bigger difference. Orijen makes a great product along with Evo. Fromm makes 3 different types. You don't have to give them much


----------



## Kevin9 (Aug 17, 2010)

For quality and price I can't find a better food for my Belgian Malinois. I go to Costco all the time anyway so I save a trip to a expensive pet store.
Any one know a better one for the price?


----------



## Jayne (Jan 3, 2011)

We've had our Boston Terrier for two months now and she's grown from 5.5 lbs to 12 lbs at 4 months of age. She's grown long and tall, with well-defined muscle and not an ounce of fat, besides being strong, alert, shiny, and extremely energetic. Looks like Kirkland puppy mix suits her just fine! She generally chows it right down (except when she's just been treated to a nibble of steak, which we intend to keep to a minimum.)


----------



## Alberto_Fernandez (Jan 10, 2011)

I have 9 German Shepherds Grandmother Father and Mother of the 6 puppies which just turned 3 months today. I have been on Kirkland Puppy since I started Kipper the father and worked so well I had to start diminishing the portions because he satrted with signs of Pano, back leg, then front right and left and proved he was getting too much protein. He is fine now, runs all normal as before, However, he and his new 6 puppies using the feeding portions and three meals per day poop a lot and have loose bowels. All veterinarians say to change the food, which I will not do because of the results with Kipper who at a year bred and this litter is growing perfect. My only problem and concern is TOO MUCH STOOL AND LOOSE BOWELS. HELP PLEASE! withN


----------



## Anne3 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a four month old Shichon who has been on Kirkland Puppy food since he was weened. I also have two sixteen year old Bichon's who have only ever eaten premium dog food. They eat Dick Van Pattens Limited Ingredient dry food (they have allergies). I was really unsure whether I would like the Kirkland food for the new pup, but he does really well on it and seems to like it. However, I will probably switch him to the DVP food when he gets a little older, since I have had such amazing results with my other two dogs.


----------



## LesliePugLover (Jan 22, 2011)

We recently switched our 8 week old pug litter from pedigree (which was making AWFUL poopies!) to Royal Canin which they absolutely love!!! My dilemma is the price! $40 for 15lbs!!! I've read many reviews on Kirkland Puppy Food and am considering giving it a try. Am I risking messing up their little tummies??? Has anyone switched from Royal Canin to Kirkland who would like to give me some feedback??? Thank you!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the OLD ingredient list.Here is an updated ingredient list.BTW beet pulp has moved down on the list,to a more reasonable position,beet pulp is a good prebiotic,it feeds the good bacteria in the gut.http://shop.costco.com/In-The-Warehouse/Kirkland-Signature-Pet-Food.aspx


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

http://shop.costco.com/In-The-Warehouse/Kirkland-Signature-Pet-Food.aspx


----------



## Brenda3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I will be getting a phantom standard chocolate puppy soon. The sire and dam have been raised on Kirkland dogfood. And now that the puppies are 5 weeks+, the breeder in allowing the puppies to have a little of the Kirkland puppy formula soften. I have seen that there appear to be no issues with the puppies so far in the digestive and elimination states. All seems well. So I will be giving Kirkland puppy to my new puppy and switching to the adult formula when she is a year old.


----------



## Erin3 (Mar 1, 2011)

We have a 4 month old Lab - Pointer Mix that we rescued about 3 weeks ago. We're not sure what kind of food he was on in his foster home, but we immidiately put him on the Kirkland Puppy Formula, and he seems to be doing well. He doesn't always gobble it right down.. some days he just nibbles it throughout the day (our vet says this is normal for some dogs). At night I usually mix in some roast chicken, turkey or tuna with his food to get him to eat it quicker and add in a little bit of additional protien. We also use low-fat mozerella cheese sticks cut into tiny pieces as treats throughout the day - and he really seems to like that too (also from Costco).


----------



## Tina5 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been doing a lot of research on Kirkland dog foods and found overall they are very highly rated and I like the ingredients. I will be switching my 2 Chesapeakes over to the adult formula and I will also be using the puppy formula for my new litter. A couple of things I found that I feel are worth mentioning; Kirkland dog food is made by Diamond and it is ethoxyquin-free.


----------



## Nelson_V. (Jul 24, 2011)

Great food. I have my 3 1/2 month Belgian Malinois on this. His coat has become lustrous since. I highly recommend this meal


----------



## Jay_B (Nov 9, 2011)

We've been very pleased with Kirkland Premium dog food. The price can't be beat and our two dogs love this brand. Their coats are shinier and they've gained healthy weight in the three weeks they've been fed this dog food. Prior to changing to Kirkland they were being fed a raw diet of chicken backs, livers and gizzards.


----------



## Ronnie_L (Nov 19, 2011)

It's been two days now that our Yorkie has had Kirklands puppy chicken and rice. He ate everything on his plate both days which he never did with Blue Buffalo. So far no ill effects at all so we're cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Ronnie_L (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok so I can't change the dumb rating because it accidentally clicked on two. I'll try again!


----------



## Reese (Jan 4, 2012)

can anyone tell me-- what size the kirklands premium puppy kibble bites are? I raise Yorkies and feed small breed puppy formula to all of my dogs-- even my adults-- and have recently added diamond small breed puppy formula--- which also makes Kirklands--- but what i need to know is if the kibble bites are the same tiny size-- just a tad bigger than a BB and half the sz of a small green pea??


----------



## Reese (Jan 4, 2012)

ooops wrong web address above-- I corrected it in this one-- 

need kibble size info plz for kirkland premium puppy food and the tiny BB size bites of Diamond..thx so much


----------



## gonzo (Feb 8, 2012)

I had always used Kirkland,but my new puppy now 6 months breeder recommended Eukanuba large breed puppy. t costs a lot more,especially at 6 cups/day.Is this food suitable FOR A LARGE BREED PUPPY?


----------



## Monique_T (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a six month old mix breed that I rescued and I have tried several foods including Innova, natures recipe, and Nutro ultra and she has not really gone crazy for any of them and our previous dog was on the kirkland so we decided to try the kirkland puppy formula and she loves it!! And ive been working at petsmart for.over 3 years now so im decently knowledgeable on dog food and the ingredients in this food are great!! And being a college student the price is affordable!! You certainly cant beat the price on this good of quality food!! Highly recommended!


----------



## Héctor1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I do not understand why these food have milk, i have been reading about the comments of this food and I have found that it can be very good, but some dogs simply cant tolerate it and get diarrhea, my own german shepherd had diarrhea with this food.


----------

